# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Помогите скачать сайта 1kat.ru

## Lana427

Помоги пожалуйста скачать http://1kat.ru/public/1366319/?ref=529
или похожую обработку
Можно на почту sveta427w@gmail.com или здесь
заранее спасибо

----------

